# dossier alias



## nicolasp9 (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai une demande assez complexe...
Voilà je suis sur un mac pro avec plusieurs disques, RAID, SSD...
Bref, un truc déjà bien compliquer...

Et je souhaites encore faire me compliquer la vie...
Ne possédant que de 64 Go sur mon disque principal, je souhaiterais changer de disques quelques dossier assez lourd dont Logic (/Library/Application Support/), GarageBand (/Library/Application Support/) ainsi que tout le contenu du dossier /Librairy/Audio/Apple/Apple Loops/Apple.
J'étais déjà quasiment sur que cela ne marcherais pas (mais j'ai tenté quand même), j'ai donc copié les 3 dossier suivant dans un autre répertoire qui est /RAID Stockage/Library/... Et j'ai créer un alias de ces différents dossier que j'ai placé à la place des fichiers originaux (sur mon disque principal)... Cependant ce qui devait arriver arriva... Logic est incapable de retrouver ses fichiers et ses Loops car il fait la différence (à mon grand désespoir) entre un alias et un dossier...

Ma grande questions est donc... comment changer de place tous ces fichiers (j'envisage de faire la même chose pour mes fichier final cut et Adobe) et faire en sorte que mes logiciels retrouvent tout ce qui est nécessaire à leur bon fonctionnement...

J'ai essayer les différentes commandes existantes dans le terminal mais je n'en ai trouver aucune de satisfaisante... (Je possède aussi les outils serveur)

Si vous avez une solution... je suis preneur...

Merci.

Nicolas


----------



## ntx (15 Janvier 2011)

La commande UNIX pour créer un alias est "ln". Et je pense que le résultat et le comportement de Logic ne sera pas le même face à un vrai alias UNIX.

Mais soit dit en passant, ce n'est pas fut-fut de mettre un disque de seulement 64 Go comme disque système quand on a des applications aussi lourdes à utiliser.


----------



## canibal (15 Janvier 2011)

Je ne serais pas aussi catégorique sur le fut fut ....

la solution est assez simple en fait, et effectivement la solution est le symbolink

tu vas ouvrir un terminal
&#63743; + space -> terminal

Rechercher ton nouveau point de montage de ton raid (bon tu as l air de le connaitre mais ca peut toujours servir 
sudo mount | grep mountpoint

Ensuite allez voir tes amis que te remplissent ton disque (-a pour archive):
sudo cd /Library/
sudo cp -a Application Support/ /RAID Stockage/Library/

garder une archive au cas ou :
sudo mv Application\ Support Application\ Support.old

créer ton lien symbolique (-s option)
sudo ln -s  /RAID Stockage/Library/Application\ Support Application\ Support

Faire de même pour les deux autres
sudo cd /Library/Audio/Apple/Apple Loops/
sudo cp -a Apple /RAID Stockage/Library/
sudo mv Apple Apple.old
sudo ln -s /RAID Stockage/Library/Apple Apple

et relancer tes applications, ca sera totalement transparent ...

une fois que tu vois que tout se passe bien tu peux faire :
sudo rm -rf /Library/Audio/Apple/Apple Loops/Apple.old
sudo rm -rf  /Library/Application\ Support.old

et df -h te rendras le sourire


----------



## ntx (15 Janvier 2011)

En espérant que tout ne sera pas cassé à chaque mise à jour ...


----------



## grumff (15 Janvier 2011)

Oui les alias que tu crées avec le finder ne servent qu'au finder... Alors qu'un lien symbolique unix (ln -s) c'est transparent pour les programmes.
Au lieu de faire ton alias tu tapes juste ln -s chemin_source chemin_target
sachant que pour les chemins source/target il te suffit de glisser le dossier du finder vers le terminal, il t'écrira le chemin tout seul.


----------



## tatouille (17 Janvier 2011)

canibal a dit:


> shut up your mouth le debile mentale, es tu né comme cela ou on t'as marché dessus? perso je pense les deux.



et bah moi je dis c'est pas fut fut et je suis catégorique period.

nicolasp9 n'ecoute surtout pas les conneries du gogoles ci-dessus qui ne sait pas ce qu'est une symlink et specialement dans ton cas reconstruit ton fs arrete les betises.


----------



## canibal (18 Janvier 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> et bah moi je dis c'est pas fut fut et je suis catégorique period.
> 
> nicolasp9 n'ecoute surtout pas les conneries du gogoles ci-dessus qui ne sait pas ce qu'est une symlink et specialement dans ton cas reconstruit ton fs arrete les betises.



euuuh .... c est quoi cette quote ? 

Dois je directement avertir les admins que tu t'amuses a me faire dire des choses que jamais je n'oserais dire....

Je ne connais pas, tout du moins, je ne le pense pas, et contrairement a toi, je ne me permet pas de juger les choix fait par les personnes...

Pour ta solution technique, hum, oui c est une solution... mais c'est un peu plus prenant, necessite pas mal de temps...

Tout depend du besoin, et des moyens

Dans tous les cas j'apprécierais que tu ne parle plus en mon nom a l avenir...

tiens et si t'as un peu de temps pour t'insulter toi meme, je te propose de nous faire un petit compte-rendu sur ce qu'est un symlink/hardlink, je dois manquer d'information ...


----------



## tatouille (22 Janvier 2011)

pipi caca bof tu  pourrais enlever tous ces messages peut etre que tu sauveras la vie d'un jacky-tuning pour ma part je preferais qu'il se defenestre tout seul, ca eviterait la sterilisation forcée, mais bon de toutes les facons il est vi®é.


----------

